# What killed all of my livebearers???



## Ginsamom (Feb 15, 2013)

A few weeks ago, I introduced a new female silver molly to breed with my black male, purchased her from Petsmart. She was pregnant when I got her, so a little "chubby". A week later, she started getting skinny... then super skinny by Friday night (the day before the 2 week warranty was up) she was emaciated, but still alive. She died on Sunday (day after Warranty). Then on Monday, one of my guppys started acting weird and couldn't seem to swim normally. His tail drooped. He died a couple of days later... this went on until all 5 of my livebearers died one by one. My tetra, goldfish, and 2 other tropical fish are doing just fine... 
What killed my babies?!?! I need to treat the tank so I can buy more fish. But I am scared to death now to get more now!!!


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

You will want to invest in a quarantine tank for sure!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Seems like that fish had a disease and passed it on to everyone else! Quarantine will help to limit deaths when adding future fish 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ginsamom (Feb 15, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> Seems like that fish had a disease and passed it on to everyone else! Quarantine will help to limit deaths when adding future fish
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How long do you think I should quarantine for in the future? Also, I was planning on buying 3 new fish at a time, a month apart... should I quarantine the 3 new in my 5gal tank or just go ahead and add them to my 40g since there are no more livebearers left?


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Is there anyone in the tank right now??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

And at least three weeks but the longer the better



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ginsamom (Feb 15, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> Is there anyone in the tank right now??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It currently has an enormous fantail goldfish, 2 loach, a tetra, and Pleco.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

I would quarantine then! Better safe than sorry!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

If you can quarantine, why not do it just for safety precautions


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Wgoldfish shouldn't really be kept with tropical fish in one tank.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dandries (Apr 6, 2013)

I just bought guppies from petsmart and they all died within 36 hours --10 days after i brought them home--of columnaris. mist did not show any real symptoms except for reddish gills.

Darcy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

How are your water levels?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dandries (Apr 6, 2013)

My water levels we're fine although I did suspect ammonia poisoning at first even though the test kit did not register any hanging sensor I have in the tank.

I thought there was something else in the tap water that I didn't detect for that maybe somebody borrowed my aquarium bucket for cleaning purposes until two of them actually showed signs but by that point it was too late.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Biffle16 (May 2, 2012)

I would recommend to place the Goldfish in a different tank, even one can give off to much ammonia. Plus Goldfish prefer colder water, where as the others require 72-78 degrees And I would also suggest a small amount of salt added to the tank on a consistant basis, my experience is that the salt helps maintain a purer, disease free water for the fish. Mollies I feel do need a little salt more than most. I have a 20 gallon and have several different Tetras, Guppies and Plecos and once in a while I catch the ick forming, and when I check my calendar. Sure enough I was lax on using salt. Always clears up the ick and other issues. 

:-D


----------

